# Saugeye 101 - info



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have seen quite a few posts about what to do and where to go this time a year to get into the saugeye around Ohio. Same goes with Steelhead and it seems to me that if you get a very basic understanding it can improve your chances of catching fish greatly. So here is what I would recommend.
Tackle
rod (6'6 or 7ft)
Line (10-12# MONO)
Reel (anti-reverse, something of good quality, won't freeze up)

Lures
Smithwick (suspending rogues)
Husky Jerks rapalas (10-14 size)
Best colors, blue and chrome, clown

I use clasps - for easier switching of lures

Places to fish
Areas that have wind pushing in and deep channels around. Best bet if you are a TRUE beginner, read the sites and go where it is public knowledge and guys are there lined up catching fish. This will help with confidence and understanding retrieve

Boat ramps, rocky shores and spillways are basic starting points
(look for other people, if you are a true beginner)

How to fish
Some people pause, some people slow reel, some people sweep.
Find a way that you feel the bait (lure) the entire time and go with it. Fish tend to hit it when it sits still. But any method can work if they are there. just do it slowly.

When to fish
Most guys fish around sunset through sunrise, if you fish for an hour in a spot and don't get a fish. Move on. - that might even be too long.

Finally,
Remember this. Fishing for Saugeye at times seems like the easiest thing known to man. Other times, you will want to pull your hair out. Keep at it and don't get discouraged as it is a great way to get out of the house for a couple hours on cold nights! - Just dress warm.
Hope this helps
ying


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great info,ying  
that should be plenty for even the most inexperienced rookie to get a good start with.just watching others can clue you into a lot.i've learned quite a bit doing just that over the past 50+years.and i'm still learning from it.
one questioni have for others,concerns the use of snaps.seems like most of the popular baits now come with o-rings.how many of you remove them?do you think they have an effect(good or bad) on action when using a snap with them.

and your last statement should be remembered by all.saugeyes just don't play by any rules.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Snaps, I use to take the O-Rings off all the time. But have decided, when retrieving they really don't effect my action as much. Heck with how slow I retrieve, sometimes I wonder how a fish can think it is anything but a stick going through the water.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i was kinda thinking the same about the retrieve speed.i've been leaving mine on also.i do remove them from baits used in other presentations though.
i heard you on the stick.
i found real fast that i cannot slow my retrieve eneogh with a 6+ ratio baitcaster  
won't be using that one much,LOL.
i do like using a baitcaster though,so i might try one of my older,slower ones.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

for jigging below spillways something like (10 lb or so)powerpro or fireline is better so 1. You feel the hit better (sometimes they are subtle and with a lot of stretchy mono out, no good you may miss some fish)and 2. Not lose as many jigs (or line since PP breaks at tie on 99.9%). Having said that I use mono mostly but just bc PP is so expensive.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i really don't like braid when jig fishing spillways,unless using a mono/floro leader.to snaggy and rocks will often cut it before they break mono.with mono i can many times,pop(the old bow&arrow trick) the jig free,which is difficult with braid.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I cut the split ring off with side cutters and then attach the nose eye to my snap. I try not to cut the split ring off till I'm actually ready to use the lure -- that way I know which lures are still new and which ones have hooks that might need replacing  .


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

ying...very nice! I'm not a s-eye pursuer but I may be into it someday and your info would be helpful. Thanks for the nice summation on how to get started! 

Gotta love OGF for this kinda stuff!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

not just for the beginner but for the guy who wants to catch fish faster. I am a shadow when someone is catching and i am not i don't care if i am catching while watching for awhile but i have been known to look like a guys twin like waiting to cast when he casts counting cranks before stopping to let lure set counting seconds before he starts back up how many twitches so forth!! Looks pretty stupid sometimes but i would rather be stupid and catching fish!!  I just started using braided love it for jerk bait fishing and vibees like my mono for jigging just fished that way to long to change now. I leave rings the guy who taught me to fish growing up always said why take away a noise maker makes a clicking noise when pulled  As Ying said though biggest thing is patience and willing to fish for the learning experience of it,learning the feel of the lure how a twitch reacts the lure differently then a pull or sweep does. Oh yeah i also have learned that a constant nonstop twitch as you reel in late spring can be killer wears your wrist out but can really trigger hard hits. Also spring eyes more then fall seem to really like a floating rapala slow pulled and let flutter back to surface pulling it again just as it breaks the surface on way back up. That was my killer lure below Oshay in sping time Orange and Gold floating rapala they destroyed it and sprayed water everywhere when they hit it. So not alway a suspender is the ticket but by far works best year round in most lakes and rivers.. But i always say have plenty of jigs on hand by far my favorite fishing lure for almost all species.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

Great info guys! I am glad that i tuned in on this thread.


----------

